# Androgames - Tests von Spielen für Android :)



## smogpaster (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich richte mich hier nur an Leute, die gerne schreiben und ein Android-Gerät besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ist aufgefallen, dass es noch keine deutsche Android-Seite gibt, die sich speziell auf Games für Androiden spezialisiert. Also habe ich mich einfach selbst mal drangemacht, sowas zu erstellen:

www.androgames.de 

Um das ganze jetzt noch schön mit Inhalt zu füllen, brauche ich entweder Zeit oder begeisterte Android-Zocker oder beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand Lust hat, mir zu helfen, so melde er sich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal sehr schick!
Ich würde mir nur einen weißen Hintergrund wünschen. Bzw. einen hellgrünen, passt einfach viel besser.

Aber sonst schon mal sehr, sehr schick.
Wird als Lesezeichen gespeichert, mal schauen, ob ich mal Lust habe, eine Review zu einer App zu schreiben.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Finds auch ein wenig zu finster...ansonsten eine super Idee, besitze zwar noch kein Android-Phone, aber ist für mich das einzige Mobile OS, das für einen Kauf in Frage kommt.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Oktober 2010)

Nette Idee. Bin jetzt nicht unbedingt jemand, der viel auf seinem HTC Desire zockt, aber falls ich mal Lust habe was zu schreiben, meld ich mich bei dir.


----------



## Firun (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist das hier mit ZAM abgesprochen das Werbung für die Seite Androgames gemacht wird  ?


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

ZAM is in da Thread! Yeah!


----------

